# Kein Sound im Game :(

## Stealth2204

Hallo,

habe nach dem alsa tut die alsa treiber installiert. Im KDE hab ich auch sound. Alsa startet auch ohne Fehler. Im XMMS habe ich allerdings NUR sound wenn ich bei Output plugin aRts Output 0.7.1 wähle.

Jetzt wollte ich grade Enemy-Territory spielen, und habe aber überhaupt kein sound  :Sad:  .. wie kann das sein ?

Gruß,

Stealth

----------

## platinumviper

ALSA ist erst seit 2.6.0 im Kernel, OSS gibt es dagegen schon über zehn Jahre. Deshalb unterstützt fast jede Software OSS, ALSA ist eher die Ausnahme. Du musst die OSS Emulation in ALSA einschalten, dann geht auch kommerzielle Software mit ALSA.

platinumviper

----------

## Fuchs

So wie ich das sehe laeuft Arts, der KDE-Soundserver. 

ps aux | grep arts sollte ihn anzeigen. 

Vielleicht hat ET damit Probleme, also beende 

ihn mal bevor du Enemy Territory startest.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Fuchs wrote:*   

> So wie ich das sehe laeuft Arts, der KDE-Soundserver. 
> 
> ps aux | grep arts sollte ihn anzeigen. 
> 
> Vielleicht hat ET damit Probleme, also beende 
> ...

 

mit anderen worten:

echo "alias enemyterritory=\"killall artsd; et\"">> ~/.bashrc

source ~/.bashrc

 :Wink: 

----------

## Stealth2204

Hallo,

hab den 2.6er kernel .. mein kernel hab ich mit genkernel gemacht, da ich das erste mal überhaupt gentoo installiert habe, und in sachen linux bin ich auch noch nicht so fit .. bisher komm ich mit der distro allerdings aber sehr sehr gut zurecht, nur der sound macht mir probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ps aux | grep arts
> 
> stealth   9954  0.3  1.7  14020  8980 ?        S    18:49   0:16 //usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
> ...

 

----------

## Fuchs

Ja, in dem Fall laeuft bei dir arts. 

Die Frage ist, ob der wirklich laufen sollte...

Also sollte man wissen ob deine Soundkarte

kein hardwaremixing unterstuetzt...

Egal, probier einfach folgendes: 

Beende Arts (auf welche Art und Weise

spielt an sich keine Rolle), starte 

ET und guck ob du sound hast. 

Wenn ja: entweder (wie oben 

beschrieben oder manuell) ARTS

jedesmal vorher toeten oder alternativ 

arts gar nicht laufen lassen.

(Wenn du KDE nutzt: das startet, 

insofern im Kontrollzentrum 

nicht anders eingestellt, arts jedesmal

gleich mit. )

----------

## Stealth2204

mh .. habe folgendes problem .. 

ich tippe in der konsole "killall artsd" ein .. dann hab ich für ca. 4 sekunden kein sound im KDE und dann hab ich wieder sound, und wenn ich nachschaue läuft aufeinmal arts wieder :/ .. 

nun also die frage .. wie beende ich artsd so das es nicht mehr starten .. mit -9 ? .. wenn ich es beende, dann hab ich ja kein sound mehr .. was mach ich da nun ? :/

----------

## Fuchs

Dann bringst du KDE bei arts gar nicht erst zu 

verwenden. Ist im Kontrollzentrum, unter

Soundsystem. 

Vielleicht wird arts auch bei dem von dir

verwendeten runlevel automatisch 

mitgestartet. Dann nimm ihn probehalber

mal da raus. 

Sollte deine Karte kein Hardwaremixing

unterstuetzen empfehle ich dir dmix

zu verwenden. 

Aber zuerst zu deinem ET Problem: 

sobald arts nicht mehr startet / laeuft

startest du ET. Sollte dann eigentlich 

funktionieren. Ist eigentlich bekannt, 

dass einige Spiele nicht so recht mit

arts und esd zusammenarbeiten wollen.

----------

## Stealth2204

Im Kontrollzentrum unter sound-system -> hardware ist alsa drin .. killall -9 artsd bringt auch nix .. für ca. 4 sekunden kein sound mehr und dann aufeinmal wieder sound und artsd läuft ..

wie kann ich artsd aus dem runlevel nehmen ? Und wo kann ich sehen meine Soundkarte Hardwaremixing unterstützt ? Sorry für all die fragen, aba wie gesagt, benutze gentoo das erste mal, und in sachen linux bin ich auch noch nicht all so fit .. 

Gruß,

Stealth

----------

## Fuchs

Bezgl. den KDE Einstellungen: keine Ahnung. 

KDE-Nutzer?

Wegen dem runlevel: man rc-update. 

Ich frage mich gerade wieso der 

respawned...  auch hier geht 

die Frage raus an KDE-Nutzer  :Smile: 

----------

## Stealth2204

Ja benutze KDE , wenn du das meintest .. 

Was ich mich aber frage ist, auch wenn er artsd nach 4 sekunden wieder respawned, hab ich ja in der zeit, wo arts zu ist kein sound .. also wieso läuft meine soundkarte über arts ? Wo kann ich einstellen das alles über alsa läuft  ? Dann könnte ich ja rein theoretisch emerge unmerge artsd machen, oda ?

Gruß,

Stealth

----------

## Stealth2204

Hallo,

also, habe nun Sound in ET .. und zwar hab ich arts unmerged und aufeinmal hatte ich sound in ET .. lag also wirklich in arts .. im xmms hab ich auch sound, wenn ich das OSS output plugin nutze .. mein einzigstes Problem jetzt ist folgendes: ich habe im KDE kein sound mehr :/ .. also alle normalen programme wie mein gaim, etc. geben nun kein sound mehr aus  :Sad:  .. wenn ich ins Kontrollzentrum auf Audio gehe kommt auch das der arts server nicht gestartet werden konnte und nur die automatische erkennung verfügbar wäre .. was mache ich da denn nun?

----------

## Fuchs

 *Stealth2204 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also, habe nun Sound in ET .. und zwar hab ich arts unmerged und aufeinmal hatte ich sound in ET .. lag also wirklich in arts .. im xmms hab ich auch sound, wenn ich das OSS output plugin nutze .. mein einzigstes Problem jetzt ist folgendes: ich habe im KDE kein sound mehr :/ .. also alle normalen programme wie mein gaim, etc. geben nun kein sound mehr aus  .. wenn ich ins Kontrollzentrum auf Audio gehe kommt auch das der arts server nicht gestartet werden konnte und nur die automatische erkennung verfügbar wäre .. was mache ich da denn nun?

 

Also zuallererst wuerde ich anstelle von OSS Alsa verwenden... ich hoffe mal du hast

ALSA support sowohl im Kernel wie auch fuer XMMS mitkompiliert...

Wegen KDE: du muesstest KDE beibringen arts zu verwenden. Da ich allerdings 

schon lange nicht mehr mit KDE arbeite weiss ich nicht auswendig wie das 

geht. Vielleicht weiss es einer der anwesenden, ansonsten einfach mal 

das Netz absuchen  :Smile: 

----------

## Stealth2204

mh, leider weiss ich das auch nicht wie ich das mache mit arts  :Sad:  .. soll ich arts noma emergen ? Wenn ja, was dann? dann blockt das ja wahrscheinlich wieder :/ .. gibt es keine möglichkeit, das arts einzig und allein im KDE funktioniert und für alles andere wie xmms, xine, et, usw. ALSA ?

----------

## Stealth2204

frag mich nich wie, aba ich habs geschafft .. aufeinma ging im gaim der sound, auch ohne arts .. kA was das war, aba nun gehts .. vielen dank für eure hilfe, vor allem an dich fuchs .. vielen dank  :Smile: 

----------

